
FBI fight with Apple is a big farce to get inside your phone - molecule
http://america.aljazeera.com/opinions/2016/2/fbi-fight-with-apple-is-a-big-farce-to-get-inside-your-phone.html
======
w8rbt
I'm paranoid ;)

It may be that Apple already fully cooperates with the FBI to unlock devices.
And this whole public dispute is just orchestrated.

I predict that Apple wins big and that their victory will be very public and
greatly celebrated. The purpose of this is to convince criminals to buy
iPhones.

~~~
stray
That's one of two explanations I suspect are The Real Story(tm):

1\. As you suspect, maybe the iPhone is the easiest window to the lives of
people that they have. If they could convince criminals to carry iPhones, it'd
make the job of pervasive surveillance very easy.

2\. The FBI already has that data.

But without being able to get into the phone -- they can't use parallel
construction to manufacture a plausible story of how they acquired the data
they already have.

\-----

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.

